# Hi I am new to this site



## Roscone (Feb 28, 2013)

I am Roscone I am here because I want to read and be entertained by other writers I am working on something and would love feedback


----------



## Whisper (Feb 28, 2013)

Howdy Roscone. Welcome to the site, hope your survive the experience. I'll break out my tapping shoes later.


----------



## Roscone (Feb 28, 2013)

Whisper said:


> Howdy Roscone. Welcome to the site, hope your survive the experience. I'll break out my tapping shoes later.



Thank you I will enjoy reading


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome  hope you enjoy


----------



## Ariel (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome, Roscone.  It's a great site and there are some truly great writers here.


----------



## PiP (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Roscone, I have joined recently and have found everyone really friendly and helpful! I look forward to reading you work


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello there! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## tepelus (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forums,* Roscone*!


----------



## Nee (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome Roscone.


----------



## Trilby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Roscone! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## TheYoungPhantom (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello nice to meet you.


----------



## Roscone (Mar 1, 2013)

TheYoungPhantom said:


> Hello nice to meet you.



Thank you all so much and perfect timing for me to find this site. I am a self-published author. I haven’t published anything in several years, in almost…. it’s been a long time. Iwas a kid, 23,  when I wrote those books. I have grown since then. I don’t want to be known for the past but for what I have to offer now. A lot of people get offended when I don’t want to talk about the fact that I am a published author. It is an accomplishment but I’m moving forward.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 1, 2013)

You've found a great spot, Roscone.  Welcome.


----------



## Segrotlo (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome.   : )


----------



## Clara (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello Roscone. Nice to have you here. I also just joined and am learning the ropes. Have a good day now.-Clara


----------



## Clara (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everybody and thank you all for the welcome. I hope you all get this message since I still am a little confused on the postings.  The part of "reply with a quote" is this obligatory? TIA


----------



## Segrotlo (Mar 1, 2013)

"Replay with quote" is an option.

I think "quick replay" is typically how to post.


----------



## Clara (Mar 1, 2013)

Common sense inan uncommon degree is what the world calls wisdom. 

Samuel Taylor Coleridge
  I hope I did that right?


----------



## Nave1027 (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome!  I am new as well!


----------



## Clara (Mar 23, 2013)

I liked that lol


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 23, 2013)

Greetings Roscone,
welcome to the 'tapping your teeth with a pen while thinking zone.'


----------



## Roscone (Mar 23, 2013)

bazz cargo said:


> Greetings Roscone,
> welcome to the 'tapping your teeth with a pen while thinking zone.'



Thank you. How are you today? Your avatar is cute, I like the puppy. 

Do you know where I can start threads on general topics other than posting a story and waiting for feedback.
Thank you and How do you get awards lol? You have three. Thanks again.

P.S. By the way. I love to talk


----------



## Roscone (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh whoa, I found the like button.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 23, 2013)

O





> h whoa, I found the like button.


Uh oh, don't press the red one, it's an ejector seat.





> Do you know where I can start threads on general topics other than posting a story and waiting for feedback.
> Thank you and How do you get awards lol? You have three.



Sad to say, WF is a popular target for spam and other things. The staff here spend a lot of time keeping the place tidy. You should see me whizzing around with my dustpan and brush. There is a ten crit hurdle to get over, then you can post in the creative and the discussion areas.

Actually the crits help with getting a feel for what is out there and it gives you a chance to make a few friends.

My awards are for being first in the canteen queue, last in the queue and for ducking a well aimed sticky toffee pudding.

If you feel the need there is a useful link in my signature. Any questions, problems or spare cash, give me a PM. And a link to your first post and I will give it the once over.

Good luck
Bazz


----------

